# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Des jeux à s\'en mordre les dents

## Kahn Lusth

Il faut l\'admettre, on a tous beau prendre la défaite comme partie intégrante du jeu vidéo, certains jeux ont su nous faire littéralement dérailler les méninges.

 Qui aurait imaginé que ce type qui mange les backstabs en souriant sur TF2 s\'est un jour retrouvé à hurler des insanités devant son écran?
 Pas moi en tout cas.

 Jusqu\'à ma rencontre avec Thanatos sur Amstrad.
 Le jeu nous place dans les pattes palmées d\'un homme transformé en Dragon à cause d\'un vil sortilège. Or, au moyen-âge, se trimbaler déguisé en Dragon revient à se promener avec son portefeuille à la main dans certains coins sympathiques du \"neuf-trois\", comme disent les jeunes des spots publicitaire gouvernementaux.
 Résultat, on se retrouve avec une sorte de beat them all difficile à en crever où chaque ennemi est un véritable défi et peut vous occire les doigts dans le nez.
 Après d\'innombrables tentatives pour atteindre le bout de l\'aventure, la musique d\'ouverture m\'est insupportable et les omniprésents battements de cœur du héros ont été à deux doigts de me coller des terreurs nocturnes.

 Et vous, quelle a été votre bête noire du jeu vidéo?
 Montrez-nous même quelques screenshots ou vidéos, bref, dites nous tout.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Caca Président

Pour ma part c'est Fairlight jamais pu aller plus loin que l'entrée du château.

----------


## space_mammouth

Cette saloperie de ninja gaiden sur bobox, jamais réussi à tuer le bosse de fin!  ::|: 

sinon sur XLA, y a Splosion man qui offre un beau challenge pour les amateurs de plateforme bien fourbe et stressante.

----------


## Pelomar

La ville des snipers sur MoH: Debarquement allié.
J'étais jeune, et je crois que c'est la première fois que j'ai eu envie de défenestrer mon ordi.

----------


## Alexis

Rad Gravity


J'ai jamais été bien loin...
J'ai testé à nouveau il y a peu avec un émulateur, rien à faire, je deviens complètement fou après 20 minutes de jeu  ::O: 

Edit : Sinon, j'ai cassé un joypad en le balançant sur le mur pendant une partie de Trackmania
Puis j'ai jeté mon clavier M$ par la fenêtre du 2ème aussi parce que leur saloperie de sans fil marchait trop mal; ça a marqué définitivement la fin du sans-fil dans mon matériel; plus jamais.

----------


## gros_bidule

Bruce Lee sur Amstrad : je me rappelle avoir passé des heures et des heures dessus, allant très loin. Un excellent jeu de plateforme, intelligent qui plus est.
Jamais finis (du moins aucun souvenir).



Et y'en a plein d'autres comme ça, cette époque ayant donné naissance à quantité de jeux de tarés (Zorro, le génialissime Ikari, etc).

----------


## MrPapillon

et 

... mais sûrement parce que j'étais un gros abruti. Impossible d'avoir du recul, j'y ai pas rejoué à ces merdes  ::|: .

----------


## Narushima

> [..]certains jeux ont su nous faire littéralement dérailler les méninges


T'as des rails dans le cerveau toi ? :tired:

----------


## Dark Fread

Je n'ai jamais vu la fin d'_Alex Kidd in Miracle World_ sur Master System, et c'est pas faute d'avoir essayé. Sur la même console, à l'époque, jamais compris comment battre le premier boss de Shadow Dancer.
Ca fait trois ans que je relance régulièrement _Trials 2_, je suis parvenu deux ou trois fois à franchir le premier checkpoint de la piste Inferno. 
Et pis là comme ça, sans réfléchir, ça me paraît pas humain de finir Super Meat Boy à 100%  ::ninja::

----------


## hitodama

Oh ! Un topic de vieux !
En ce qui me concerne, c'est le tout premier jeu auquel j'ai joué : L'aigle d'Or sur TO7, en 1985 :



J'en garde un souvenir ému, même si je me demande comment il ne m'a pas dégoûté des jeux vidéo tant il était difficile (les contrôles "intuitifs" du TO7 devaient y être pour quelque chose).

----------


## MoB

Pour ma part il y a eu deux jeux dans ma ludothèque que je n'ai jamais réussi à finir :

Sur Game Gear : Fantasy Zone Gear où je n'ai jamais réussi à dépasser le level 3




Sur Super NES : Battletoads in Battlemaniacs où je n'ai jamais passé le level après les motos ... à presque finir par en jeter mon paddle par terre.

----------


## oui

C'est vraiment con à dire mais un des mes pires souvenirs en jeu video reste "The dig" de lucasart.

Laisser moi expliquer, tout d'abord parce que j'étais super jeune et que le jeu était intégralement en anglais.

Et à l'époque point de dora l'exploratrice pour avoir le niveau anglais wallstreet.

Et surtout j'adorais et jamais, au grand jamais je n'ai réussit a voir la fin car mon popa plantait ou réinstallait le tout.

C'est pas le plus dur des jeux, mais ca a été ma plus grosse frustration.

----------


## Louck

De mon coté, c'étais :




J'étais jeune quand j'y jouais, je comprenais rien au jeu (surtout avec mon bioutifoul inglish à l'époque de sa sortie... soit zero). Pour preuve, j'ai pas réussi à dépasser le premier niveau. Et j'y pense encore à cet horreur !! (et merci au joueur du grenier pour son test dessus...  :Emo: ).

Tout de même, je fessais mumuse à faire des allez-retours sur tout le niveau, je ne sais pas pourquoi.



Après, en plus volontaire :
http://stopgame.ru/files/screenshots..._the_guy-3.jpg

Mais ca compte pas.

----------


## lincruste

*Fortified Zone* sur GB, pas réussi à dépasser un niveau.



Humiliation sur humiliation avec ce truc. La cartouche est quelque part, quand j'aurai le temps à la retraite j'essaierai de me rattraper.



@oui
Arh pareil, *The Dig*, mais ce qui me bloquait c'étaient les casse-têtes avec les bâtons, je supportais pas ces sales trucs.

----------


## (Douysteam)VINO

> Je n'ai jamais vu la fin d'_Alex Kidd in Miracle World_ sur Master System, et c'est pas faute d'avoir essayé. Sur la même console, à l'époque, jamais compris comment battre le premier boss de Shadow Warrior.
> Ca fait trois ans que je relance régulièrement _Trials 2_, je suis parvenu deux ou trois fois à franchir le premier checkpoint de la piste Inferno. 
> Et pis là comme ça, sans réfléchir, ça me paraît pas humain de finir Super Meat Boy à 100%


Haha moi je l'ai fini Alex Kidd, par contre le niveau de la foret c'était l'horreur

PS: Pourquoi en plus des boutons répondre etc on peut te mettre : "Big mac" "Troller" ou "Pute" ?

----------


## crazycow

Perso un de mes cauchemars c'est Adams Familly 2 sur snes2 : des ennemis qui sortent de nulle part, une pluie d'ennemis, pièges fait exprès pour que tu perdes des coeurs, peu de vie, des boss horribles.



Et je plusoie Bart et the space mutant, même si une fois passé le super marché ça me semblait plus facile. Les pires premiers niveaux que j'ai jamais connu  ::'(: 

Oh et l'aigle d'or...oooooooh.

----------


## hitodama

> (...) pièges fait exprès pour que tu perdes des coeurs (...)


Non ? Les salops !

----------


## Euklif

Robocp 3, sur Snes. J'ai mis directement le niveau incriminé (j'ai jamais passé le boss que le gars de la vidéo tue pourtant avec tant d'aisance) : 
Pas trouvé de jeu qui me paraisse aussi insurmontable depuis.

----------


## Flambear

Le roi Lion sur game boy. Non seulement le jeu était laid, mais il avait été programmé avec les pieds. On pouvait passer a travers les plate forme et certains boss ne pouvaient tout simplement pas être touchés sans perdre de la vie -__-. Si mon premier jeu avait pas été Donkey Kong, j'aurais pu être dégouté du jeu vidéo a vie...

----------


## sissi

Mister Nutz, le monde dans les nuages et son boss.



J'ai du casser une ou deux manettes à cause de lui...

Mais aussi Last Battle, que j'ai jamais réussi à finir...

----------


## Narushima

> [...]à cause lui...
> [...]j'ai jamais réussi  finir...


Hulk, sort de ce corps !

----------


## cirdec0774

Pour ma part, deux souvenirs de frustrations:




*Test Drive sur Atari ST*. Mon cousin avait ce jeu et je ne pouvais donc jamais jouer très longtemps. Je n'ai jamais réussi à maitriser la voiture suffisamment longtemps pour voir autre chose que 2 minutes de course... Mais la présentation des voitures était top ! La lamborghini countach  ::wub:: 




*Miami Vice sur CPC 6128*. Je n'ai jamais réussi a faire quelque chose à ce jeu... La voiture était très dur à piloter pour moi.

----------


## helldraco

> Bruce Lee sur Amstrad : je me rappelle avoir passé des heures et des heures dessus, allant très loin. Un excellent jeu de plateforme, intelligent qui plus est.
> Jamais finis (du moins aucun souvenir).


Je l'ai fini.  :Cigare: 

Un qui m'a flingué le moral: revenge of shinobi avec son boss final:



Jamais passé.  :tired: 

Sinon j'ai pété 4 pads sur street fighter 2 sur megadrive ...

edith: han ! Miami Vice !  ::o: 
Une fois compris comment bien manipuler la voiture et comment bien flinguer tout le monde dans les maisons, j'ai bien compris que je savais absolument pas ce qu'il fallait faire pour avancer dans l'histoire ... quoi que je sais toujours pas si y'avait une histoire.

----------


## Mobreizh

Prince of Persia premier du nom sous DOS.

Comme tout le monde j'étais jeune donc je sais pas si ça excuse mais je me souviens de ceci :

Le jeu en lui même n'était pas extrêmement dur (toutefois 10 fois plus dur que la production actuelle) mais c'était surtout la limite de temps qui rendait fou. 59 minutes pour le terminer ça tenait de l'exploit, d'ailleurs je n'ai jamais pu le terminer.

Comme dans beaucoup de jeux, il était impossible de le finir sans connaître exactement ce qui allait arriver pendant tout le jeu (ce qui imposait une progression lente mais constante et -très- répétitive dans les premiers niveaux). On en venait à pleurer quand on ratait un malheureux saut pour peu qu'on soit bien lancé.

Inutile de préciser qu'il n'y avait pas de sauvegarde.

Néanmoins, je garde des souvenirs impérissables de ce jeu pour lequel j'ai martyrisé le clavier pendant des heures et des heures.

----------


## Pharaoh Djoser

J'ai un mauvais souvenir de "Game Over" sur Amstrad CPC.

Et quand je vois la vidéo ou le gars fini le jeu en 7~8 mn alors que jai passé des heures à galérer, ça me dégoute encore plus  ::(: 



Et il y a bien sûr Ghosts'n Goblins et Ghouls'n Ghosts où je n'ai jamais réussi à passer le second niveau (quand j'arrivais déjà à passer le premier niveau  ::rolleyes:: ), et cela quelque soit la version.

----------


## nicofirst

Moi megaman sur gameboy


Et pour ceux qui sont des vieux maintenant  ::P:  
Ghost n goblins

----------


## Ouaflechien

Plein de jeux car je suis mauvais, mais le plus ancien dont je me souvienne c'est Balance of Power (version atari st). Toutes mes parties ont fini en guerre nucléaire.


J'ai aussi un vague souvenir d'un jeu pc que je pratiquais a la fac ou il fallait explorer l'espace et trouver la planète mère d'aliens avec lesquels nous étions en guerre avant qu'ils ne trouvent la terre. Le titre était un truc du genre Relativity.

----------


## Chocolouf

Jewels of the Oracle.
Des énigmes et des casses-têtes dignes d'un d'autiste de compétition ::): .

J'étais gamin et je me rappellerai toujours de mes parents, oncles et tantes qui tentaient d'avancer dans le jeu jusqu'à m'éjecter pour leur laisser la place  ::|: .

Y'a bien Sonic the Hedgehog 2 sur Game Gear, j'ai jamais passé le premier niveau.

----------


## Paoh

Je me souviens d'un ecran de Game Over qui est revenu plus souvent que les autres a une certaine epoque :


Lost Patrol sur Amiga 500.

Je pense que c'est l'immersion du gameplay, la musique... bref ce jeu m'a vraiment fait essayer de sauver cette putain de patrouille. Jamais reussi a aller bien loin. Peut-etre parce qu'au fond, je ne souhaitais pas les voir survivre...

Sinon, en concours de bite de vieux joueur, j'ai pas fini frogger sur Oric1 quand on arrivait a le lancer.

_edit_ : Rick Dangerous ! je me souviens que j'ai pete un joystick sur Rick Dangerous !
Et The Killing Game Show m'avais bien degoute malgre sa beaute.

----------


## Davidguigeek

Budokan... j'en ai pleuré tellement j'en ai chié.

----------


## Sonny Jim

Oww que je pluzune sur le "Pugsley scavenger hunt" de crazycow.

Dans ce jeu, t'avais 3 coeurs, 3 vies, et c'est tout.
Pas de bonus ou de pouvoirs spéciaux, pas de sauvegardes, rien.
Juste des pièges, des ennemis, et des boss effroyables...

----------


## nobraindead

Xenon II sur Oric 1 et super probotector Alien's rebel sur Snes

----------


## Siphrodias

Dragon's Lair sur NES, passer le 1er écran c'était de l'exploit.

----------


## Drayke

TERA la cité des crânes, par loriciel en 1986 (comment je me souviens du nom de cette vieille boîte moi?!) Mais faut dire que c'était mon premier RPG et que j'y touchais que dalle vu mon jeune âge. Je vais lui régler son compte, vite un abandonware !

----------


## znokiss

Le tout récent *VVVVVV* pour ma part. 

Un jeu à s'en mordre les dents ? Un jeu à s'écraser dessus (sur les dents, donc) toute les 10 secondes, plutôt.

----------


## Scorbut

*Sonic 2*.

J'ai jamais réussi à passer le 2ème monde, toujours bloqué au moment où l'eau monte.

----------


## Scorbut

*Kid Chameleon*




J'ai jamais joué à un jeu aussi hardcore.

----------


## johnclaude

Je rejoins globalement les avis des jeux cités sur 6128 (sauf miami vice que je ne connaissais pas), et j'ajoute le ghostbusters: en anglais, j'avais 6 ans bon ben j'ai jamais compris ce que je devais faire.

----------


## deeeg

Bioforge! 



Courant 98 mon tonton me file le cd d'un air énervé, il dit : "Tiens j'ai acheté ça. Je ne comprend pas, impossible de passer le premier niveau, teste des fois que je n'ai pas vu un truc". C'est un jeu à priori interessant et très beau, mais un peu compliqué dans la gestion des mouvements comme c'était la mode à l'époque... J'ai cherché plein de fois, recommencé la partie accessible avec des potes et on à laissé tomber toujours bloqués au même endroit... Quelques années plus tard je ressort le jeu et comme j'ai un accès internet cherche la solution. Le cheminement est clairement indiqué, au bout du couloir à tel endroit on passe dans un trou etc... Put### mais je l'ai vu ce satané trou! Et j'ai testé mais il faut enchainer plusieurs touches à un moment précis, genre marcher/tourner à droite/sauter/grimper sinon le personnage n'accroche pas... Grosse colère  ::o: .
Pas ma première expérience avec un jeu mal foutu (ça regorge en fait) mais une des plus énervante dans le sens où c'est un défaut du jeu qui bloque les gens... 






Sinon pas vraiment de bêtes noires, juste des trucs à la difficulté mal dosée et aussi pas mal de jeux que j'achète parceque l'idée de base me plait, mais arrivé dedans, quand j'en comprend le fonctionnement (et ils sont rares à être originaux aussi) il faut vraiment que le pitch m'accroche pour que j'aille au bout...

----------


## dredd

Perso j'ai peu de souvenir de jeux qui m'ont fait rager par leur difficultés insurmontable pour plusieurs raison. J'ai peu joué sur micro genre C64 etc parce que j'en ai eu super tard en fait (pour palier à une frustration de l'enfance lol ) et j'ai rarement insisté sur un jeu insumontable au point d'en devenir énnervant. 

Mais il y'en a quand même quelque uns qui m'ont passablement irrités quand j'étais gamin et ne pouvait jouer qu'en arcade .

Le déjà cité Ghosts'n Goblins ou encore Xevious. Le premier j'allais presqu'à la fin (aucune idée de la difficulté de la borne, j'ignorais que ça existait et je jouais sur plusieurs différentes), le second jusque l'Area 5. Bordel que c'était hard! ::O:  

J'avais entre 9 et 12 ans, mais je serais incapable d'aller aussi loin maintenant j'en suis sûr.

----------


## Alchie

Might and Magic V... dans les nuages, il y a le fameux Megadragon. J'ai fini ce jeu des dizaines de fois, et, je crois, à chaque fois à 100%, c'est-à-dire en montant tous les PJ de mon équipe au maximum, en grappillant tout l'XP disponible. Jamais je n'ai réussi à me faire cette saloperie de Megadragon. Une fois... une fois, je l'ai amené à 25% de ses points de vie.



Sinon, effectivement, Bruce Lee sur Atari 800 XL, déjà cité. Il plantait dans 80% des cas au chargement sur cassette, qui prenait vingt minutes, et mon frère aîné et moi ne l'avons jamais fini.

Hop, un autre, j'ai jamais capté comment passer le premier niveau, Starglider sur Atari ST :



Pour finir, j'ai pas trouvé de vidéo, mais je vais citer, sur la même machine que le précédent, Alternate Reality. Un jeu de rôles apparemment excellent pour l'époque, une espèce de précurseur de Daggerfall. C'était une copie craquée, je n'ai jamais rien capté et c'est bien fait pour ma gueule mais j'adorais l'ambiance. Je finissais systématiquement mort de froid en me promenant dans la ville, infoutu que j'étais de trouver un bâtiment où on ne me mettait pas immédiatement à la porte.

----------


## croustibatte

Operation Wolf sur Master System 


Jamais réussi à passer le lvl 3 ou 4... même avec le pistolet  ::(: 

Et Alex Kidd in Miracle World!! Jamais passé la forêt.... J'ai du le recommencer des centaines de fois!!! Même récemment  ::|:

----------


## deeeg

C'est dans Might & Magic 6 que j'ai fait une connerie : j'aimais bien le jeu et étais monté assez haut en étant assez chevaleresque pour commencer à être content quand dans un village important en voulant buter un monstre j'ai tué un péon... Là c'était foutu et tout le monde me tombait dessus tout le temps, ça m'à bloqué dans mon élan... J'ai laissé tomber...

----------


## Kicker X

+1 pour Xenon 2.

J'avais 9-10 ans, et j'ai flingué les réglages de boite de vitesse à Indycar Racing. En VO. Je ne les ai jamais retrouvés.
Super Baloo sur Megadrive est atrocement dur.
Faire des tableaux sous word, c'est impitoyable depuis des années. (je dis ça très sérieusement)
Retour vers le futur 2 (joueur du grenier : http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xcv...-fu_videogames)
Syndicate Wars... Je n'ai jamais réussi ne serait-ce que le quart du jeu sans tricher.
I-War, impossible de comprendre les manœuvres que l'on attendait de moi, tirer efficacement, régler son énergie, se positionner pour placer le bouclier du bon coté, utiliser son inertie... Pfff.

----------


## fistons

Doppleganger sur Amstrad CPC (et, oui, déjà à l'époque je bouffais du CPC).

J'étais tellement flippé que je pouvais pas passer le troisième tableau sans changer de slip. Un jour je me vengerai.

Et tant que j'y pense, cette saloperie d'Infernal Runner. Meat Boy a coté, c'est du pipi de chat.

----------


## cirdec0774

J'ai repensé à Airwolf (Supercopter) sur cpc 6128. Il ne m'a pas énervé autant que celui qui a fait la vidéo (qui n'est pas très poli...) mais je n'ai jamais pu passer au 4ème écran non plus...  ::):

----------


## Nonok

Dans le genre jeu qui fait chier, *GTA : SA* :

La mission* Wrong Side of the Track*, poursuivre un train rempli de vagos qui te tirent dessus pendant que ces salauds foncent à 100 à l'heure.

Le gros Big Smoke qui te dit "_All you had to do was follow the damn train, CJ !_" à chaque echec était surement la plus grosse frustration :



C'est devenu un meme sur Internet.

EDIT : Je ne sais toujours pas mettre un lien Youtube, si quelqu'un peut me dépanner..
EDIT 2 : merci !

----------


## carbish

Plusieurs hantises aussi :

- Quand j'étais petit, j'avais King Quest VII sur mon pc. Et j'arrivais pas à passer le croque mitaine, il me faisait trop flipper et j'étais trop lent  :Emo: 



- Toujours quand j'étais petit, je jouais à Diablo I mais ne parlait pas un mot d'anglais. Du coup j'équipais ce qui était joli et j'ai jamais réussi à passer le boucher pendant super longtemps.



- Quand j'étais moins petit, je m'entrainais comme un fou sur dead or alive sur PS1. Et mon meilleur pote venait et me défonçait. Je me suis train encore et encore. Et il me coupait en deux, et je me faisait décalquer par le CPU. JE crois que j'ai failli péter une manette en la jetant sur mon pote de rage ( :sifflote: ).

----------


## HoOpla

"The 7 guest" , trop jeune pas la patience de resoudre les enigmes tordues .
"Ishar 2 ou 3 "  je sais plus mais bloqué a jamais devant une marmotte assis sur son tronc d'arbre qui me parlait.
"Police quest open season" bloqué en plus d'une installation Dos douloureuse.
"La légende de kyrandia" me manquait toujours un foutu item a trouvé dans une grotte.

Et si je devais en retenir qu'un , mon 1er jeux sur  PC "les passagers du temps" un jeux d'aventure ou fallait écrire ses actions, traumatisant pour un gosse de 8 ans qui se payaient régulierement zéro en dictée.
- Fouille poubelle
- Prends journal
- Déchire feuille
- Glisse feuille sous porte
- Secoue porte
- Tire feuille 
- Prends cle
- Ouvre porte 


Une éternité juste pour trouvé la solution et ensuite la conjugaison ,et j'ai jamais reussi a dépasser le vestibule.

----------


## Alchie

> "The 7 guest" , trop jeune pas la patience de resoudre les enigmes tordues .
> "Ishar 2 ou 3 "  je sais plus mais bloqué a jamais devant une marmotte assis sur son tronc d'arbre qui me parlait.
> "Police quest open season" bloqué en plus d'une installation Dos douloureuse.
> "La légende de kyrandia" me manquait toujours un foutu item a trouvé dans une grotte.
> 
> Et si je devais en retenir qu'un , mon 1er jeux sur  PC "les passagers du temps" un jeux d'aventure ou fallait écrire ses actions, traumatisant pour un gosse de 8 ans qui se payaient régulierement zéro en dictée.
> - Fouille poubelle
> - Prends journal
> - Déchire feuille
> ...


Uhuh, dans le même genre il y avait The Pawn sur Atari ST, le premier jeu acheté en 1985. Une aventure en mode texte avec des images qui étaient, alors, à tomber sur le cucul. L'analyseur de syntaxe était bétonné, mais c'était tout en Anglais et même avec un dico je ne suis jamais allé très loin.

----------


## oui

Je vois que je suis pas le seul que la langue de shakespeare a bloqué gamin.

Mias quelqu'un au dessus a posté prince of persia, c'etait vicieux, il fallait recommencer trop de fois.

Je veux dire le level design était magnifique, mais j'en ai trop chié sur celui la, il m'as tout simplement dégouté en 12 H de jeu.

Donc je rectifie, le pire pour moi ca a été prince of persia et le passage dans la grotte de another world, quand l'eau arrive et qu'on se fait bouffer la tête par des truc a la half life comme une merde.

----------


## mescalin

Cadaver. Je suis jamais allé bien loin, et pourtant j'en ai chié. J'ai passé un temps fou dessus.


Sinon Sabre Team. J'ai rarement fini une mission, et putain les tours de l'ordi c'était loooooooooooong à se tirer une balle.


Mais putain pour l'un comme pour l'autre j'aimais ça et j'y revenais à chaque fois  :Bave: 

---------- Post ajouté à 03h18 ----------




> T'as des rails dans le cerveau toi ?


Dis tout de suite qu'il se drogue !  ::o:

----------


## Eve

Lode Runner: The Legend Returns

Un jeux de casse-tête/plateforme sortit sur PC en 94, faisant partie d'une grande saga dont les divers épisodes sont sortis sur une méga-chiée de plaformes.



Sans parler du fait que la machine que j'avais à l'époque (un 386 boosté à 35Mhz et 4Mo de mémoire vive, plus un HDD d'environ 100Mo) ne me permettais pas d'afficher plus de 16 couleurs ni d'écouter musique - juste le buzzer de la carte mère qui émettait des bips - ce jeu était une torture mentale sur les 4/5 des 150 niveaux.

Le but était de ramasser tout les trésors présents sur chaque tableau, en évitant les moines rouges qui vous bouffaient tout cru. A votre disposition, une sorte de pistolet laser et un marteau-piqueur qui vous permettaient de creuser des trous dans le sol UNIQUEMENT) sur les côtés et sous le personnage. Seul le marteau piqueur étant à même de creuser les sols durs et, chose amusante, le sol meuble se reformait après quelque secondes. Sur certains niveaux étaient présent des items comme les seaux de glue pour ralentir les moines rouges cannibales ou des bombes pour faire exploser le décors (et les ennemis). 

La difficulté venant principalement du fait que les ennemis étaient increvables. Vous arriviez à leur faire péter un bombe à la gueule ou à les enfermer dans un trou qui se refermait sur eux ? Ils réapparaissaient aussitôt à leur point de départ. C'était parfois la seule manière de passer. Sur 90% des niveaux, une seule séquence était valide, avec parfois un timing précis. Les ennemis n'étaient d'ailleurs pas la seule difficulté, la plupart des niveaux étaient conçu comme des pièges, et c'était monnaie courante de se retrouver coincer entre 2 murs (la 2D ma bonne dame) sans pouvoir en sortir.
C'était comme souvent pour les jeux de l'époque du par-cœur, mais pour chaque tableau, avec une moyenne de 3-4 min. Multiplié par 130 (les 20 premiers étant *relativement* faciles), je vous laisse imaginer l'état d'épuisement pour arriver à la fin. Heureusement, il existait un système de chargement de niveau, il suffisait de taper le numéro du niveau voulut pour y accéder.

Mais même avec ça, je ne l'ai jamais finit. Je devais avoir 12 ans à l'époque, et je n'ai pas du finir plus des 3/4 des niveaux.

----------


## Baron

Knight Lore sur CPC.



C'est le premier jeu que j'ai eu (avec "They Sold A Million II") sur mon vrai premier ordi perso (le CPC464) et j'ai jamais rien pipé. Ce jeu m'a soigné à vie des 3D isométriques  :tired:

----------


## Paracethamol

Ultima VIII pour ma part... C'était le royaume du bug et du ralentissement incompréhensible.

Je me souviens du passage où j'ai jeté les disquettes par la fenêtre de rage, c'était dans une sorte de grotte où parfois on tombait inexplicablement (et pour ainsi dire tout le temps) dans un trou et il fallait recommencer.

Je ne l'ai jamais fini mais je dois avouer que c'est le genre de RPG que j'aimerais bien revoir (après un petit lifting). Le monde était classe et les possibilités assez gigantesques. 

Sinon un petit UP pour Ghosts'n Goblins sur mon C64 qui m'a fait avoir des cheveux blancs à 7 ans...

----------


## yoda1888

Alex Kid, sur master system. Le seul jeu qui m'a OBLIGE à balancer ma manette de rage.
Toujours à se planter avec la moto...


Sapiens sur CPC6128+, j'ai jamais pigé le jeu, mais j'avais toujours envie de m'y remettre.

----------


## Narushima

> EDIT : Je ne sais toujours pas mettre un lien Youtube, si quelqu'un peut me dépanner..


Faut mettre que ce qu'il y a après le = :

[YOUTUBE]SR-97BY8zVM[ /YOUTUBE]  (je mets un espace vu que la balise "code" ne marche pas.



Et j'ai jamais eu de mal avec cette mission, elle était plutôt marrante justement...

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Les derniers puzzles de The Incredible Machine sur PC.



Des fois, je me demande si mes graves désordres mentaux ne viennent pas de là. ::cry:: 

Et dans une moindre mesure, Doom, parce que faut pas déconner : sans les cheats, il est bien hardos.

----------


## Hellminster

Oulala il y a du très lourd dans la liste. Moi ma bête noire c'était aussi un jeu sur CPC 464. Le seul fait de faire fonctionner un jeu sur cette machine était déjà un exploit d'ailleurs. Bref, il s'agissait de Shadow Of The Beast, un jeu d'aventure/plate forme dont la difficulté à brisé la volonté de pas mal de gens.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDvOhoiuU0E

Je me souviens aussi d'une simu d'hélicoptère éditée par Microprose, Gunship je crois. C'était jouable à condition d'avoir bouffé des 10aines de pages de tuto. Celui là j'y jouai chez mon cousin, sur son Comodore 64 de bourgeois.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eThV...eature=related

Si on peut appeler des collines triangulaires de la 3D, alors c'était la 1ère fois que j'en voyais dans un jeu...

----------


## BUBULLE

Sur CPC6128 y 'en avait une tripotée de jeux difficiles: GRYZOR (que j'ai fini! mais fallait vraiment connaitre le jeu par coeur) mais surtout Army moves (un jeu avec un scrolling ininterrompu où fallait sauté par dessus des crevasses en jeep, saut au poil de luc près bien sûr), r type (bon là c'est moi qui était peut être mauvais, head over heels (jeu 3d iso ou tu pouvais TRES facilement te perdre), nemesis et salamander (jeux de shoot), rick dangerous (très sympa), windsurf willy: dur dur d'avoir le bon timing, et l'incomparable arche du capitaine blood: jeux très planant, mais je n'avais pas la notice.. et le système de communication était très particulier..
Mais je plussoie Prince of persia: ce jeux ne m'a même pas donné envie de jouer plus d'une heure

----------


## Sonny Jim

Sur NES, j'ajoute aussi Maniac Mansion, vraiment galère pour un gamin.

Pour les oublieux, il s'agit d'un point'n click tendance kamoulox, avec des solutions différentes selon ton équipe, et des tentacules qui patrouillent dans les pièces pour t'envoyer en prison  ::'(: 

Si vous avez 5 minutes devant vous, cherchez 'maniac mansion deaths' sur dailymotion... (le gros bouton rouge au fond de la piscine ::o: )

----------


## Zes

Pour ma part sur Commodore64

*Cauldron* I était déjà bien hardcore et frustrant avec ses sauts au pixel près et un nombre de vie ridiculement bas pour la difficulté du jeu.

Mais *Cauldron II* était encore bien plus vicieux à mon avis, des rebonds au quart de poil et des ennemis super embêtants.

Bref deux super jeux.... si j'avais pu aller un peu plus loin que les 15 minutes de tentative avant le ragequit habituel. Dommage.

----------


## Jashugan

Pour ma part, pas mal de boss de King of Fighters m'en ont fait voir des vertes et des pas mûres.

Sinon, dans le même style que Robocop 3 sur SNES, Robocop sur Gameboy.

Et CA :



Rien que d'y repenser, j'ai envie de taper ma NES  ::(: .

----------


## Boomy

Je trouve que les jeux d'aujourd'hui deviennent de plus en plus faciles.
Existe-t-il encore beaucoup de jeux où quelqu'un n'est pas capable d'aller jusqu'à la fin ? Les jeux sont comme pré-machés :-(

Avant c'était vraiment du sport et seuls quelques élus en était capable.
Quand je dis "avant" c'est la préhistoire pour la plus part d'entre-nous.
Je parle des quelques console Philips et Atari, ainsi que des Amstrad CPC 464 monochrome avec cassette ou autre Comodor 64...

Perso, je me souviens de certains jeux sur mon Videopac couleur (Et oui il y avait aussi les modèles monochrome...): "La ruche infernale" ou encore "Glouton et voraces" (un pac-man like)

Bon jeu à tous et meilleurs voeux pour 2011 !
Vive Canard PC !

----------


## Spartan

Y'a pas mal de jeux NES que je n'ai jamais réussi à plier comme Batman, Les Tortues Ninja ou la série Ghouls 'n Ghosts. 
Mais s'il y en a un qui m'a bien fait criser, c'est *Splatterhouse 2* sur Megadrive :



Jamais réussi à le finir à l'époque, le bonhomme était super dur à diriger. Et ça faisait peeeeuuuuur  ::'(: 
J'ai finalement réussi à le finir sur Console Virtuelle, 15 ans plus tard...



> Perso, je me souviens de certains jeux sur mon Videopac couleur (Et oui il y avait aussi les modèles monochrome...): "La ruche infernale" ou encore "Glouton et voraces" (un pac-man like)


Ca alors, un joueur de Videopac  ::lol:: 

Et Pickaxe Pete, je paumais au bout de quelques secondes  ::P:

----------


## Roland Flure

*Congo Bongo*, sur une boscure machine Yeno chez un oncle.
Purée c'était technique ce truc !

----------


## Bidji

Je plussoie pour Alex Kidd sur Master system. Le pire, c'est qu'avec la version 2 de la console, le jeu était livré avec, même pas besoin de cartouche. On se relayait avec mon frère, on trouvait des combines pour laisser discrètement la console allumée toute la nuit pour recommencer le lendemain (genre, vas-y, débranche la péritel, je fais diversion pendant ce temps), et malgré ça, on l'a jamais fini.
Je suis resté persuadé que le jeu trichait pour les shifumi !

Sinon, sur CPC6128, yen a eu un paquet, mais aucun qui m'a frustré autant que Alex Kidd

----------


## dutilleul

Ces passage dans Bruce Lee sur C64.
Fallait pas rater son coup.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM9YjfRXiWw#t=05m49s

----------


## mikelion

RICK DANGEROUS et comme beaucoup de monde LEMMINGS !

---------- Post ajouté à 11h49 ----------

C'est vrai que ca serait bien de faire un article sur le fait que les jeux sont de plus en plus facile, lol.

----------


## Graveen

Sabre Wulf sur CPC - jamais compris quoi faire -



Le 5eme Axe. Pareil, a se balader dans le niveau, comme un gland. Mais comme la musique était bonne, je restais

edit: en cherchant pour ce topic, je comprends maintenant le but du jeu :D 



Aprés des jeux durs y'en a e des chiées ou super rigide sur les controles (dragon's lair toussa), mais je n'y jouais pas trop trop.

----------


## deadraque

Idem la pire expérience pour moi fut Bruce Lee. Les chargement de la cassette a chaque mort ou chargement de niveau...........Mortel.  Un autre cauchemar fut Test drive sur CPC, le tout premier de 1987 avec des couleur horrible, mais surtout parce que c'était impossible à conduire. http://gameclassification.com/files/...Test-Drive.gif Et un autre sur Amiga Dragon's Lair, sans Soluce ont ne pouvais pas finir le jeu. Je pourrais aller plus loin aussi avec mon Videopac, le jeux de Billard, aucune logique.... Mais ont avais aussi des bijoux 

Ah mais des grands souvenirs quand même avec mes meilleures experiences sur  Elite,  Syndicate, Dune, Phantasie 3, Midwinter, Operation Stealth etc... arggg ça me manque...

----------


## Rhusehus

Bonjour,
Pour ma part j'ai passé des nuits blanche sur "Wizard & Warriors X : Fortress of Fear" :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAGeVuMHoKI
Vraiment impossible a finir sans connaitre tous les niveaux par coeur !
 :;): 

EDIT : Ho puis je vous met le liens de la musique d'intro, c'était vraiment trop bien :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owcK5...eature=related

----------


## Anonyme2016

Take no prisoners pour moi.

Je suis toujours a la recherche de quelqu'un l'ayant terminé.

----------


## Narm

S.O.S. Fantômes II sur NES, Zelda III, V-Rally et Tomb Raider III ont chacun eu raison de mon immense patience à leur époque  :Emo:

----------


## Sylvine

Je sais pas si c'est le jeu le plus dur auquel j'ai joué, parce que les Rick Dangerous et autres Dogs of War de mon enfance c'était pas de la tarte, mais je crois que j'ai rarement autant pété un câble que devant CoD4.



Quand j'ai testé le premier CoD, j'ai tout de suite compris qu'il fallait pas jouer dans la difficulté max, où mes beaux cheveux risquaient d'en pâtir.
Mais pour une raison X, j'étais persuadé que pour avoir accès au fameux épilogue dans l'avion dans CoD4, il fallait finir le jeu en vétéran (ce qui s'est avéré être faux).
Et donc à de nombreuses reprises j'ai vraiment failli balancer mon clavier ou ma souris contre un mur. Je pense évidement au final de Tchernobyl, ou aussi à ce fameux épilogue dans l'avion, mais pas seulement.

Donc voilà, le conseil du jour, ne jouez pas aux CoD en difficulté max, ça sert à rien à part rendre fou.

----------


## zabuza

Etrangement, je suis du genre à rager pour pratiquement chaque jeu même en multi ( "_pauvre moulu de merde go loto_ ", dis-je ), mais je n'arrive pas à me souvenir de jeux sur lesquels j'aurai cassé des tables.

Peut-être un peu Syndicate sur SNES, quelques passages de megaman ( j'étais pitit ! ).. Rah mémoire qui me fait défaut !  ::):

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Et tant que j'y pense, cette saloperie d'Infernal Runner. Meat Boy a coté, c'est du pipi de chat.


Oh putain qu'est-ce qu'il était difficile ce foutu jeu! Et qu'est-ce que j'ai pu cramer comme temps libre dessus...

----------


## Akihabara

Tintin au Tibet (Infogrammes) sur PC. J'ai jamais passé le premier niveau, je comprenais pas où il fallait aller.  ::cry::

----------


## space_mammouth

> Tintin au Tibet (Infogrammes) sur PC. J'ai jamais passé le premier niveau, je comprenais pas où il fallait aller.


va voir le test joueur du grenier, il montre comment éviter les pièges pervers de ce jeu. Il a fait les schtroumpfs aussi, qui a l'air tout aussi infernal. Ces développeurs étaient des tordus, ces jeux étant destinés aux enfants..  ::P:

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

*BattleToad* sur Super Nes.



Je pense que le client de mon vieux qui lui a offert ne l'aimait pas ou cherchait à tuer quelqu'un par rupture d'anévrisme.

----------


## Super Timor

*Astérix and the Great Rescue* (ce titre...  ::rolleyes:: ) sur megadrive. 




J'en ai des frissons rien que d'y penser. Testé par le joueur du grenier en son temps, qui résume bien le truc : diabolique et pervers. Comme beaucoup de petits n'enfants, j'ai acheté le jeu (tout mon argent de poche sur une année !  ::cry:: ) parce que bon, Astérix quoi  ::lol:: 

Résultat : une difficulté complètement absurde, en partie due au sadisme germano-kaskapointe des développeurs et en partie aussi à leur incompétence (les hitbox étaient complètement foireuses).

Mon souvenir le plus traumatisant : le boss du 3e (?) monde. On déboule sur un tronc d'arbre qui flotte sur une rivière, avec un légionnaire qui court sur le tronc pour le faire rouler (!) jusqu'au bord de l'écran, où on meurt. Impossible, je dis bien *IMPOSSIBLE*, oui, *IMPOSSIBLE* (bordel !) de passer ce boss : aucun bouton, je dis bien *aucun*, oui oui, *aucun* (putain !) bouton ni combinaison de bouton ne donnait d'action à l'écran. On ne pouvait ni sauter, ni frapper, ni rien du tout pour refaire la face à ce p* de type sur son tronc d'arbre. On tombait du ciel sur le tronc, qui roulait deux secondes sur la gauche et boum, mort. Ca durait le temps d'épuiser toutes ses vies et tous ses continues, et blam, game over. Et à l'époque pas d'internet pour avoir les codes des mondes suivants.

Dé-gou-té. Je m'en suis jamais remis et j'ai failli bruler ma megadrive.

----------


## Nonok

> Faut mettre que ce qu'il y a après le = :
> 
> [YOUTUBE]SR-97BY8zVM[ /YOUTUBE] (je mets un espace vu que la balise "code" ne marche pas.
>  Et j'ai jamais eu de mal avec cette mission, elle était plutôt marrante justement...


 
Merci !  ::P: Cette mission était une galère pour une personne sur trois, j'ai jamais vraiment compris pourquoi en y repensant. Quand j'y ai rejoué sur PC c'est passé impec, c'est vrai qu'à l'époque c'était difficile au pad PS2

----------


## Baron

> *Cauldron* I était déjà bien hardcore et frustrant avec ses sauts au pixel près et un nombre de vie ridiculement bas pour la difficulté du jeu.
> 
> Mais *Cauldron II* était encore bien plus vicieux à mon avis, des rebonds au quart de poil et des ennemis super embêtants.


Han, les Cauldron!  ::o: 

Je les avais oubliés mais rien que d'en parler, j'ai envie d'aller écraser des citrouilles à la supérette!  ::o:

----------


## yoda1888

Rhaaaaaaaaaaaa !! J'allais oublié !!!! 
Road avenger sur Mega CD (si si le truc que l'on branchait à la mega drive 2).
J'ai jamais réussi à passer ce putain de niveau dans les ruelles (le 2ème niveau je crois). Fallait etre super rapide et mémoriser toutes les touches et evidemment, t'avais pas bcp de vie.

J'ai tenté sur un emulateur, bah je suis toujours aussi nul (et mauvais joueur car j'ai tout viré tout de suite =))) )

----------


## moot

En lisant tous les posts il y a bien au moins la moitie des jeux cites que je n'ai pas reussi a finir. Et l'autre moitie je n'y ai pas joue.

Je crois que ca irait plus vite de citer les jeux que j'ai reussi a finir  ::|:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Tiens, j'ai oublié Dragon's Lair sur NES. Rien que d'y penser, je sens une boule de rage remonter. ::(:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Rygar sur NES



Bon déjà il était coton en plus la version pal était plus dur (on dispose de moins de vie)

Mais la ou c'est drole c'est que le boss de fin est impossible a tuer (en version PAL) je me souviens juste devant le boss ne comprenant pas comment le battre car celui ci clignotait comme un con (ce qui veut dire qu'il était invincible).

Il clignotait sauf quand on se faisait toucher malheureusement en version pal on avait moins de vie qu'en US donc impossible a finir je n'ai vu la fin que sur youtube.

Putain comment j'étais dégouté après avoir tout fini me retrouver devant un boss impossible a finir... ::sad:: 

En plus il n'y avait ni code ni sauvegarde à ce jeu j'en pouvais plus et voir ce boss gagner à la fin mais j'en ai fait des cauchemars a me demander ou j'avais merdé.

----------


## Solweig

Navy Moves : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJmmAPFC6V8

Bonne chance pour la première partie du premier niveau  ::):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Le jeu qui m'a rendu fou.

Jamais passé les premiers niveaux, même en facile avec le maximum de vies.

----------


## Graine

> Ces passage dans Bruce Lee sur C64.
> Fallait pas rater son coup.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM9YjfRXiWw#t=05m49s


Ahlala Bruce Lee ça reste un très bon souvenir j'y jouais sur ATARI 800 XL.
Mon premier ordi de quand j'étais tout minot.
Je sais plus si je l'ai fini.Dans mes souvenirs il me semble l'avoir fini et une fois le dernier tableau finis tu recommence tout connement au début.
Mais comme j'ai pas une bonne mémoire je sais pas si je l'ai révé ou pas.

----------


## sissi

> *Astérix and the Great Rescue* (ce titre... ) sur megadrive. 
> 
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...scue_-EUR-.PNG
> 
> J'en ai des frissons rien que d'y penser. Testé par le joueur du grenier en son temps, qui résume bien le truc : diabolique et pervers. Comme beaucoup de petits n'enfants, j'ai acheté le jeu (tout mon argent de poche sur une année ! ) parce que bon, Astérix quoi 
> 
> Résultat : une difficulté complètement absurde, en partie due au sadisme germano-kaskapointe des développeurs et en partie aussi à leur incompétence (les hitbox étaient complètement foireuses).
> 
> ...


Je l'ai fini à l'époque.  :Cigare: 
J'en ai chié des caisses pour sûr, tant la difficulté est immense mais à force de persévérance c'est passé.. 

A contrario, Another World lui m'a bien fait rager:



Des centaines de morts et de décès, des ragequits à longueur de parties. Je l'ai fini grâce aux codes, mais le faire d'une traitre, ça non, impossible.

----------


## Ryoandr

Ah la la, un topic vieux con, qui me force à m'inscrire sur CPC (bonjour à tous)
Shinobi master system, avec son code pour aller au dernier boss, mais (quasi) impossible a battre avec les armes de base. Je l'ai fini sans perdre une vie du coup  :tired: 
Super shinobi megadrive, avec ce niveau débile de l'autoroute...
Kid Chameleon megadrive, 8h pour faire tout le jeu (un pote l'a fait), et pas de save
Shin gouki dans street fighter zero 2, jamais battu.
Tortues ninjas sur nes, le suplice absolu (arrivé une fois au technodrome, mort quasi instantanée)
Fantasia megadrive, une des plus horribles maniabilité jamais faite....

Les 3 Star wars sur SNES, c'est un ramassis de crispation en cartouche : débris de ennemis qui touchent et qui poussent, scrolling forcé avec trou sans fond et oiseaux hyper rapides qui poussent...  ::O:  Mais comment j'ai fait pour finir les 3 en diff max...

Sinon Pugsley Scavenger hunt, il était dur, mais faisable, sauf à la fin ou il fallait sauter de plate en plate qui apparaissent/disparaissent. mais on avait un pad autofire, et en mettant autofire sur L/R (glissade), on adherait au mur pour aller direct au boss de fin ::rolleyes::

----------


## Yo-gourt

Sur Atari ST j'ai jamais dépassé le premier niveau de Gouls & ghosts....et Elf aussi le niveau 2 impossible! Arg même aujourd'hui j'ai trop de mal.

----------


## Narushima

> Je l'ai fini à l'époque.


Mais alors fallait faire quoi sur le rondin de bois ? ::huh:: 

Parce que, comme Super Timor, j'ai jamais compris quoi faire, là. Je l'avais sur Master System, mais c'était pareil.
Et j'avais mis des plombes à comprendre quoi faire avec Obélix devant le camp romain qui te balance des pierres...

----------


## deeeg

C'est amusant de repenser à des jeux que j'ai fini à une époque et dont je serais bien incapable de repasser le premier level... 

Another World sur Snes j'ai adoré, l'intro, l'ambiance, le design étaient très bons et originaux (et aussi un remake sur le même modèle nommé blackhawk ou darkcrow, un truc comme ça), j'en ai chié pour les finir. Quand il ya quelques années Eric Chahi en à ressorti une version remasterisée j'etais incapable d'y rejouer...

----------


## sissi

> Mais alors fallait faire quoi sur le rondin de bois ?
> 
> Parce que, comme Super Timor, j'ai jamais compris quoi faire, là. Je l'avais sur Master System, mais c'était pareil.
> Et j'avais mis des plombes à comprendre quoi faire avec Obélix devant le camp romain qui te balance des pierres...





Vers 1m30.

----------


## lincruste

> Bonjour,
> Pour ma part j'ai passé des nuits blanche sur "Wizard & Warriors X : Fortress of Fear" :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAGeVuMHoKI
> Vraiment impossible a finir sans connaitre tous les niveaux par coeur !
> 
> 
> EDIT : Ho puis je vous met le liens de la musique d'intro, c'était vraiment trop bien :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owcK5...eature=related


Il était haaardcooooore celui-là! La musique reste dans la tête 20 ans minimum. Tung ding dung dududu tung ding dung dududu... ::cry::

----------


## Super Timor

> Vers 1m30.


Oui sur le principe c'est évident ce qu'il faut faire. Le problème est que ces bon dieu de boutons de m. ne répondent pas ! Et pourtant j'ai ruiné mes manettes en appuyant sur tous les boutons à la fois.

Après recherche voilà ce qu'on trouve sur youtube :



Avec commentaire du type qui a mis la vidéo en ligne :




> In my case, I push button (Beat)very often after another + the buttons  (Jump) and (special Attack) TOGETHER very often after another.
> 
> that  mean i take my left forefinger and push button (Beat) often after  another  PLUS my right forefinger AND middle finger together to push  buttons(Jump and Special Attak, NOT ALONE - TOGETHER


 ::|:

----------


## sissi

> Oui sur le principe c'est évident ce qu'il faut faire. Le problème est que ces bon dieu de boutons de m. ne répondent pas ! Et pourtant j'ai ruiné mes manettes en appuyant sur tous les boutons à la fois.
> 
> Après recherche voilà ce qu'on trouve sur youtube :
> 
> 
> 
> Avec commentaire du type qui a mis la vidéo en ligne :


La technique pour avancer je t'avoue franchement, je ne m'en souviens pas, ça fait 17 ans (ou à peu près) quand même...

Faut un smiley "vieux lapin avec une canne" pour le coté nostalgie.

----------


## Narushima

Ah ouais, là tout s'éclaire...
Par contre dans mon émulateur, impossible de changer d'Astérix à Obélix  ::(: 
C'était bien bas+saut, ou un truc comme ça ?

----------


## Killy

Pour ce qui est d'une frustration récente je pense au premier God of War et à son boss de fin. Hades.
J'ai frôlé la folie  ::O:

----------


## Mr Ianou

> http://101videogames.files.wordpress...al-box-art.jpg
> 
> Le jeu qui m'a rendu fou.
> 
> Jamais passé les premiers niveaux, même en facile avec le maximum de vies.



Sans rire, tu avais les deux mains plâtrées ?

Contrat 3 (Super probotector) n'était pas trop dur.Meme en hard on pouvait aller taquiner le boss de fin (par contre le finir fallait pas trop se louper sur les pattern ainsi que la vrai fin)

----------


## Banaste

OMAGAD Thanatos !!!  Je l'avais cette saloperie de jeu, le jeu qui ne sert à rien  :;):  .

----------


## leji

Mon premier Ordi l'amstrad cpc 6128 pour noël...avec le jeu Turlogh le rodeur...accompagné de sa BD (dont vous êtes le héros) que je possède toujours. Je ne suis jamais allé plus loin que le premier tableau....jamais rien compris... ::sad:: bon j'avais 11 ans et j'étais pas très malin mais je suis pas certain de m'en tirer mieux maintenant si je remettais les mains dessus. Mais quelle frustration quand vous recevez le plus gros cadeau de votre vie (parce qu'a l'époque mes parents se sont saignés pour me l'offrir) avec un seul jeu...j'ai dû passer ma soirée de noël sur la bande-dessinée d'ailleurs  ::):

----------


## Fünke Jr

Ce topic a ravivé chez moi quelques douloureux souvenirs.

Je cauchemarde encore en repensant à Spider-Man 2 sur Game Boy !

J'ai recommencé ce foutu jeu des dizaines de fois pour arriver au dirigeable à la fin et là... c'est la misère. Pas moyen de monter à l'intérieur. Je crevais sous les bombes comme un con à tous les coups.

Je viens de vérifier sur Youtube à l'instant et le gars fait ça en  deux secondes...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49xG8...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMnZJ...eature=related


Toutes ces années sans savoir ce qu'il y avait là-dedans. Merci internet...

(j'ai choisi ce jeu mais je dois faire quelques recherches sur Gremlins 2 et les Star Wars aussi sur Game-Boy qui étaient aussi bien gratinés !)

----------


## merton

Mon frère et moi étions des finisseurs de jeux acharnés, du coup je ne me rappel pas d'un seul titre à nous avoir bloqué: ni Les ghost and goblins, ni les megaman, ni rick dangerous, ni alex kidd, ni aucun rpg. Nous avons bien faillit craquer avec megaman 1 sur gameboy pour une simple raison: l'écran pourrit et la taille des sprites faisaient que tu ne voyait le danger que très très tard en général.

----------


## Hellvice

Indubitablement "Bayou Billy" sur Nes, cet ersatz de Crocodil Dundee. Je devais avoir 8 ans et n'ai jamais réussi à passer le premier niveau et me suis retrouvé avec mes premières ampoules aux pouces à cause de ce jeu et de ces fracking boutons incurvés de manette NES.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJwz8ona-cUhttp://www.canardpc.com/img/template/fond_saisis_comment.png

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Sans rire, tu avais les deux mains plâtrées ?
> 
> Contrat 3 (Super probotector) n'était pas trop dur.Meme en hard on pouvait aller taquiner le boss de fin (par contre le finir fallait pas trop se louper sur les pattern ainsi que la vrai fin)


T'es pas le premier à me dire ça.

C'est curieux parce que même si je suis loin d'avoir des leet-skillz dans les jeux de plateformes et les shooters 2D, je ne me débrouille pas trop mal en général. Et pourtant, rien à faire, impossible, dans ce jeu je me fais toujours rétamer la tronche à peine la partie commencée.

----------


## Baron

> Des centaines de morts et de décès, des ragequits à longueur de parties. Je l'ai fini grâce aux codes, mais le faire d'une traitre, ça non, impossible.


Sans blague? On l'a fini en 24 heures (pas continues, hein) avec un pote, comme hypnotisés. L'un de mes meilleurs souvenirs  ::o: 

Dans mon souvenir, c'était le jeu le plus facile que j'avais eu à finir alors que je suis une quiche sur ce genre de gameplay. La suite avait été au-dessus de mes forces, par exemple. C'est fou cette différence d'expérience  ::):

----------


## Siphrodias

> http://101videogames.files.wordpress...al-box-art.jpg
> 
> Le jeu qui m'a rendu fou.
> 
> Jamais passé les premiers niveaux, même en facile avec le maximum de vies.


Me souviens l'avoir terminé en hard celui-là une fois, c'est hyper chaud dans le dernier niveau. Après c'est que du par coeur quasiment.

----------


## Kamasa

> Prince of Persia premier du nom sous DOS.
> 
> Comme tout le monde j'étais jeune donc je sais pas si ça excuse mais je me souviens de ceci :
> 
> Le jeu en lui même n'était pas extrêmement dur (toutefois 10 fois plus dur que la production actuelle) mais c'était surtout la limite de temps qui rendait fou. 59 minutes pour le terminer ça tenait de l'exploit, d'ailleurs je n'ai jamais pu le terminer.
> 
> Comme dans beaucoup de jeux, il était impossible de le finir sans connaître exactement ce qui allait arriver pendant tout le jeu (ce qui imposait une progression lente mais constante et -très- répétitive dans les premiers niveaux). On en venait à pleurer quand on ratait un malheureux saut pour peu qu'on soit bien lancé.
> 
> Inutile de préciser qu'il n'y avait pas de sauvegarde.
> ...


Roh pinaise ! Je l'avais sur mon vieil Olivetti monochrome (je serais incapable de dire de quel machine il s'agissait...) et j'ai jamais réussi à passer le moment où il faut faire un saut super long puis revenir (c'était le retour le problème).




> Knight Lore sur CPC.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/3a49e79...8cf91d21fc.jpg
> 
> C'est le premier jeu que j'ai eu (avec "They Sold A Million II") sur mon vrai premier ordi perso (le CPC464) et j'ai jamais rien pipé. Ce jeu m'a soigné à vie des 3D isométriques


Hhhaaaa !! Je l'avais aussi ce truc ! J'ai jamais rien pigé à ce qu'il fallait faire  ::XD:: 

Me souviens aussi des Tortues Ninja sur Nes. C'est vrai que je luttais bien pour le passage dans la flotte (passage redouté ^^) et il me semblait l'avoir fini, mais en revoyant une vidéo des différents boss, je ne me rappelle pas l'avoir fini en fait  :^_^: 

Plus récemment, j'ai touché à FF IV sorti sur DS, une fois sur la lune, impossible d'atteindre le boss de fin, je passe des heures de jeu à descendre dans le donjon et je fini par mourir sur un gros pack d'ennemis, ou alors la DS n'a plus de batteries… frustrant.

Et depuis les promos Steam : Super Meat Boy. Putain que ce jeu est dur ! Bon j'ai pas encore abandonné l'espoir de le finir un jour, mais certains tableaux m'ont fait m'arracher les cheveux… et j'en suis qu'au 2ème monde.

----------


## sp00ktacul4r

heu ben contra "the hard corps" sur megadrive.....castlevania 1 et 3 sur NES des horreurs,
et bien sur les "megaman 1 et 2" de l'époque NES et ces passages de plates formes  à apprendre par coeur,  il y en a qui on cité "super probotector", mais probotector sur NES était vraiment trés vicelard, j'en ai éclaté mes pads de rage à l'époque...

----------


## Gingembre

Les trucs les plus chauds, c'était clairement sur Amstrad et C64
Green Beret, Commando, Cauldron 2, Bruce Lee (mais au moins celui là on pouvait quand même le finir), 5eme Axe, Jet Set Willy. Un peu plus tard sur ST Rick Dangerous m'a bien fait suer aussi.
Tout ces jeux qui me font dire que non, c'était pas mieux avant, c'était même de la grosse merde injouable et frustrante 9 fois sur 10.

Sinon je suis super étonné de voir les gens ici qui ont galéré sur Alex Kidd in Miracle World. Je n'ai jamais eu de souci avec bien au contraire, et je le finissais en boucle puisqu'on pouvait le plier en moins de 2h. Pour le shifumi, y'avait aucun cheat, c'était toujours la même séquence!! Suffisait juste de s'en rappeler.

----------


## geed

Pour ma part c'est Woodruff and the Shnibble of Azimuth, j'avais 7/8 ans, sur l'ordi de mon père (un vénérable 486dx). A l'époque pas d'internet et j'avais pas trouvé de magzine contenant la solution. 


http://www.abandonware-france.org/lt...jeu.php?id=641 
J'étais systématiquement coincé à 2 endroits :
L'énigme de la noix de Bluxtre
L'énigme du "Banc de la déprime" comme je l'appelle.

ça avait finit par me dégouter de ce jeu pourtant génial. J'adorais les jeux d'aventure et seul celui là me résitait, il y avait vraiment de quoi m'énerver ...

Plusieurs années plus tard, quand pour mes 15ans j'ai eu MON ordinateur, j'ai réinstallé le jeu, et j'ai trouvé la solution, genre révélation/alléluiah.

Je l'ai alors ENFIN terminé, 7 ans plus tard. Et j'en garde un excellent souvenir, ça se finit donc sur un happy end quand même  :;): 







Le second mauvais souvenir, beaucoup plus récent, c'est Assassin's Creed. J'ai littéralement hurlé de rage devant la télé sur les 3 derniers boss.  ::sad:: 
 Pas moyen de les tuer, je me faisais crever systématiquement de manière totalement injuste et inévitable. Entre la caméra qui se placait n'importe comment, le bonhomme qui répondait pas aux commandes, la débilité profonde du système de jeu, j'ai totalement halluciné. A se demander comme une telle bouse a pû avoir du succès. Pour courronner le tout le jeu se finit sur un cliffhanger pourrit ... Vraiment, je l'ai terminé en m'acharnant plusieurs jour, seulement pour "pas mourrir idiot, mais pour sûr, je n'acheterais pas les épisodes suivants ...

----------


## Narushima

> Pour le shifumi[...]


Janken.
Et pareil, Alex Kidd je l'ai fini plein de fois.

----------


## Igor Morthys

Le boss de fin de Punch Out.

Arriver jusqu'à lui, franchement, c'était de la tarte. Mais pour le final, y'avait un gap de fou dans la courbe de progression... Sans compter le côté "old school" sans sauvegardes du soft, j'en ai passé des heures sur ce jeu!



Par contre j'ai pas trouvé de vidéo où la crevette se fait démonter, ici le type maitrise, visiblement.

----------


## Valde

> Pour ma part c'est Woodruff and the Shnibble of Azimuth.


Woodruff !!! Je l'avais complètement oublié celui-là, merci de m'avoir rafraichi la mémoire. Je me souviens de ses voix doublées et de ses énigmes capilotractées, j'ai dû regarder la solution à l'époque pour passer certains passages.

Je vais me retenter l'aventure sans astuce ni soluce, voir si je m'en sors mieux.


Sinon je me souviens des heures passées sur le premier mortal kombat pour battre le boss de fin. On y a passé 1 semaine avec un copain  pour enfin réussir à le battre Comme quoi déjà à l'époque, les jeux de bastons se terminaient par un boss _imbattable_.

----------


## cepcam

WEIRD DREAMS !!! Punaise !
Non seulement ce jeu était horriblement dur mais en plus il était terrifiant. Du coup c'était une vrai torture d'y jouer.
 Video de Weirdoo

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> A contrario, *Another World* lui m'a bien fait rager:
> 
> Des centaines de morts et de décès, des ragequits à longueur de parties. Je l'ai fini grâce aux codes, mais le faire d'une traitre, ça non, impossible.


Ah oui ? C'est bien un des rares jeux de l'epoque que j'ai fini.

J'adore ces topics il y a plein de jeux que j'avais oublié.
Parmi ceux qui m'ont bien saoulé il y avait *captain blood*, je devais être trop jeune mais je n'arrivais à rien, alors je me baladais pour voir les jolies planètes.
*Midwinter* aussi, j'adorais mais c'était l'enfer pour se déplacer, surtout à ski, je n'ai jamais pu aller bien loin.

En fait je suis plus marqué par ceux que j'ai terminé parce qu'ils sont vraiment rares. Comme *HERO* sur atari2600, le premier jeu que j'ai fini.




> Avant c'était vraiment du sport et seuls quelques élus en était capable.
> 
> Quand je dis "avant" c'est la préhistoire pour la plus part d'entre-nous.
> 
> Je parle des quelques console Philips et Atari, ainsi que des Amstrad CPC 464 monochrome avec cassette ou autre Comodor 64...


Même sur ST et A500 il y avait de la difficulté.

Mais avec le recul je ne suis pas sûr que c'est le genre de difficulté qui me conviendrait aujourd'hui.




> Le 5eme Axe. Pareil, a se balader dans le niveau, comme un gland. Mais comme la musique était bonne, je restais
> 
> edit: en cherchant pour ce topic, je comprends maintenant le but du jeu :D


Moi je pense savoir qu'il fallait réunir des éléments par niveau mais je ne suis pas trop avancé, et je mourais toujours vite.

----------


## Say hello

Street Gangs sur NES, j'étais plutôt jeune au point de comprendre 2 ans après le blocage qu'on pouvait ouvrir un portail ressemblant à un mur en appuyant sur flèche haut. 

Mais pas de frustration au final, ce jeu avait quand même la technique de l'homme-javelot, de le l'homme-batte, on pouvait demander un sourire à certaines caissières et on pouvait renvoyer les balles que nous jetaient les ennemis. 
Raaaah ce jeu...

----------


## hommedumatch

Certains ont déjà cité Game over, je vais en citer un autre qui m'a plu mais m'avait achevé à l'époque de la SuperNes :


Je n'ose pas y retoucher...

----------


## sissi

> Certains ont déjà cité Game over, je vais en citer un autre qui m'a plu mais m'avait achevé à l'époque de la SuperNes :
> 
> 
> Je n'ose pas y retoucher...


C'est quoi ? La balise vidéo  s'affiche pas chez moi (opera mobile sans flash).

----------


## hommedumatch

> C'est quoi ? La balise vidéo  s'affiche pas chez moi (opera mobile sans flash).


Addams Family Pugsley's Scavenger Hunt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMEq8A7hovg

Je me rapelle avoir laché l'affaire dans un décor type " salle de bain ".

----------


## astroseb

La vache! J'ai l'impression que c'est un sujet pour le 3ème âge, là!
Visiblement, On est nombreux à avoir souffert sur Amstrad...
Infernal Runner, jamais fini, je tournais en rond sans arriver à trouver un chemin nouveau, jamais compris comment le terminer.
Je vois que certains ont aussi passé du bon temps avec Captain Blood, un des meilleurs jeux de tous les temps. D'accord, graphiquement c'est la préhistoire et pourtant c'était top et ça reste très supportable.

Mais le jeu-de-la-mort-qui-tue qu'on a envie d'exploser son clavier, c'était (toujours sur 6128), "le diamant de l'île maudite" Quoi? Vous connaissez pas? Help! Quelqu'un l'a déjà fini?

----------


## jp_math

> Je l'ai fini à l'époque. 
> J'en ai chié des caisses pour sûr, tant la difficulté est immense mais à force de persévérance c'est passé.. 
> 
> A contrario, Another World lui m'a bien fait rager:
> 
> 
> Des centaines de morts et de décès, des ragequits à longueur de parties. Je l'ai fini grâce aux codes, mais le faire d'une traitre, ça non, impossible.


Au passage Another World et Infernal Runner ont pour point commun d'avoir été conçus le même cerveau malade (même si pour le second il n'aurait fait que l'adaptation nous dit Wikipédia)... Eric Chahi. D'ailleurs ça se voit un peu par le côté je me fais dérouiller mais j'apprends.

Et au passage, je plussoie sur Sapiens sur CPC, surement le jeu auquel j'ai jamais rien compris mais sur lequel j'ai passé le plus de temps.
Et j'ajoute Set Set Willy 2 auquel j'ai jamais rien pigé mais aussi beaucoup joué.

----------


## Stockma

Quel plaisir de re-écouter le générique de Thanatos ! je me rappel l'avoir laisser tourner en boucle tellement je l'adorais ! je ne l'ai jamais finis bien sur.

Pour moi ma némesis reste Crazy cars 2 sur amstrad 6128 avec cette putain de carte papier vendu avec le jeu et lorsqu'on te donnait un objectif tu le notait super vite sur un papier vu qu'il restait afficher 10 sec et après... ben après tu pleurait si tu t'en rappelait pas.
Après tu cherchait comme un c.. sur la carte en pilotant en même temps pour pas te faire attraper par la police !
Nous tout ce qu'on voulait c'etais piloter une Ferrari !
D'ailleurs je sait même pas si ce jeu avait une fin ?!?!?

j'ai pas trouver de vidéo amstrad correct , c'est une version plus récente :

----------


## Emzy

Pour ma part, j'hésite. Il y en a beaucoup, et pourtant je suis un acharné.

Mais il y a déjà Snake Rattle n' Roll sur NES.



Les derniers niveaux sont bien horribles, mais la NES étant chez ma mère, je n'ai pu essayer qu'une fois le niveau glacé (comme si la maniabilité était pas suffisamment glissante !!!) avec mes dernières vies, déjà bien entamées par les niveaux précédents.
A deux, ça marcherait peut-être mieux, mais jamais trouvé un joueur capable de résister au temps d'adaptation aux commandes, méga frustrant.

Bah justement tiens, à deux avec un pote on s'est mis en tête de finir Super Probotector / Contra 3 sur SNES (acheté à un canard d'ailleurs). Je pense qu'on est allés au dernier niveau, mais en apprenant le jeu par cœur. 



Certains boss sont à s'arracher les cheveux, mention spéciale aux deux robots suivis de la grosse tête de robot à travers le mur (bosses du niveau 3).

Sinon, après m'être arraché la moitié des cheveux et tous les ongles, j'ai fini Megaman, premier du nom. L'horreur. Dans le même genre, le boss final de Megaman 4 m'a rendu bien bien fou. Peut-être pire que le premier, mais le reste du jeu était moins dur.


(Les connaisseurs reconnaîtront un boss qui a du leur faire chier dans leur froc)

Je cite également Super Ghouls n' Ghosts (et je parle même pas de Ghost n Goblins). J'y jouais sur ma Dingoo histoire de me prendre la tête partout. Ça rend fou, mais j'avançais grâce au système de sauvegardes propre à la version GBA. J'étais dans une espèce de tour à la fin.




Enfin, dans les bouses, Robocop 3, Dracula sur SNES, sont bien hardcore mais dans le genre "C'est tellement pourri que tu lâches le jeu au bout de cinq minutes".

EDIT : Ah oui et Shadow of the Beast sur Megadrive, putain ! fffffuuuuu ce jeu §§

----------


## CeluiKiDort

Super Spike Volleyball sur Nes
J'ai jamais réussi à passer ce match là...




Je peux aussi dire que mon premier jeu vidéo était Teenage Mutant Heroes Turtle sur Nes et que je ne l'ai jamais fini.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

Jet set willy 2 , sur amstrad.
Ptin l'esprit fièvreux qui a pondu ça ....



Et ghost'n globlins sur Amstrad toujours.
Normalement tu commences avec 5 vies, mais avec un cheat pour avoir 255 vies tu peux pas le terminer non plus.


Me refait la vidéo là du coup, la zique est quand même énorme :D

----------


## Viceki

Toute la presse de l'époque encensait ce jeux et  la 3D, même fil de  fer, en 1985 ça faisait son effet. 
Je voulais donc absolument le faire alors je passais au moins 1 heure a le charger sur cassette audio car ça plantait toujours. Puis je lançais je jeux et là je ne comprenais rien à ce qu'il fallait faire et j'abandonnais au bout d'un quart d'heure. ::cry:: 

magneto qui plante : 1 point
joueur : 0 point

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je suis quand même surpris de voir des gens citer Prince of Persia, de mémoire je me le frappais en 35 minutes (mais bon c'était mon seul jeu donc j'étais plutôt monomaniaque).

----------


## z0rit0

> Je suis quand même surpris de voir des gens citer Prince of Persia, de mémoire je me le frappais en 35 minutes (mais bon c'était mon seul jeu donc j'étais plutôt monomaniaque).


Pareil Prince of Persia je l'avais fini. Et pourtant j'ai pas fini beaucoup de jeu...

Un autre jeu que j'ai fini mais avec *beaucoup beaucoup* plus de mal c'était Minit Man sur Apple II!

----------


## zAo

Pour ma part, je me souviens avoir bien lutté sur *KGB* ! Un point & clic pas évident avec écoutes téléphoniques toussa...
(avec le papa de Jack Bauer dans le jeu)


Et aussi Xenon II sur master system ou megadrive je sais plus, mais bien hardcore et jamais fini  ::o:

----------


## Da-Soth

Ghost'n Goblins évidemment. Et j'adorais ce jeu. Sa musique, son ambiance ! Mais impossible de passer le 2eme niveau. Alors je persistais mais vraiment pour aucun résultat...

Et 7th Guest.
Je jouais avec un pote et on appréciait vraiment ce jeu pour la qualité de ses énigmes. Puis est arrivé un pt1 de mini jeu où, dans un microscope, il fallait battre l'IA à une sorte de jeu de go avec des blobs sur une simili-biscotte. Des nuits entières sur ce mini jeu. A recommencer. Et encore... Et encore... A ce jour, je ne l'ai jamais fini.

----------


## Pimûsu

Double Dragon sur Game Boy, jamais réussi à passer ce vilain boss de fin... Et encore c'est quand j'y arrivais... On va dire dernier niveau + le boss de fin !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xH7uPasHsc

Et je ne vais pas me cacher derrière mon âge ou mon anglais ^^

Moins récent, le passage des piranhas sur Aztec Challenge (C64)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRqfR...eature=related

Quand je pense qu'il tourne encore, je crois que je vais me refaire un week-end old school à who dares wins et crossfire  ::): 

'Tain Who Dares Wins aussi il était sacrément corsé  ::): 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mM00hd4_6s

Et conan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doqBfPfLVA0

Et les goonies,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1i19dbMjdI

Et survivor, hem
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQhOGJU7wug

Bon j'arrête, je devais vraiment être trop jeune pour buter sur autant de jeu, être mauvais n'est pas envisageable !  ::ninja:: 

Tiens j'en profite, je n'arrive pas à remettre le doigt de la mémoire sur le nom de deux jeux que j'avais sur c64 :
* le premier était une voiture qui pouvait se transformer en bateau. Écran de jeu en scrolling vertical vu de dessus façon micro machine premier du nom avec une musique façon James bond.
* le second était d'un design sommaire : un bonhomme qui tente d'accéder au sommet d'un immeuble en évitant objet en chute libre et autre en se balançant de barre en barre

----------


## Japan

Pff Alex Kid sur Mega Drive j'étais jeune et innocent mais ce jeux pfff j'ai jamais réussi à le terminer si on combine le combat aléatoire avec les boss avec le fait qu'on frôle à  peine un ennemi que WOUAWOUAAAWOUAAA ::O:  (votre âme s'envole dans le ciel du lvl).

Sinon plus récemment OUTRUN sur master system pas moyen de dépasser le premier embranchement -_-

----------


## Seboss

Les jeux CPC me rendaient tous fou furieux. En 10 ans, je ne crois pas être parvenu à finir un seul jeu d'action sans trainer. Putain d'Army Moves et de Green Beret.
2 jeux Palace Software en particulier me faisaient écumer de rage:




Mais y'avait de la bonne zic pour l'époque (signée Richard Joseph):

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Et aussi Xenon II sur master system ou megadrive je sais plus, mais bien hardcore et jamais fini


Xenon 2. L'un de mes jeux favoris, toute époque et période confondue. Une putain de madeleine de Proust dans ma tête à chaque fois que quelqu'un en cause. Avec Tyrian, probablement le meilleur Shoot Them Up que j'avais sur ma bécane étant gamin.

Je l'ai terminé. Une fois. Et je n'ai jamais pu renouveler l'exploit. Et sa musique d'intro.

----------


## Seboss

Dans la famille des shoot'em up Amiga chaud leur mère avec une grosse musique qui claque je voudrais aussi Project-X:



Je vous hais. Me revoilà à écouter toutes les zics d'Allister Brimble alors que je devrais être au dodo depuis longtemps.
N'empêche que c'est pas pour faire mon vieux con, mais à l'époque on était souvent scotché par les musiques de jeu. Aujourd'hui, je serais bien incapable de citer une musique qui m'ait marqué à part Fallout et Morrowind qui datent un peu vous en conviendrez. C'est peut-être à cause de l'heure avancée allez savoir. Désole pour le HS.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Ah ouais putain ! J'avais complètement occulté ce truc de ma mémoire !  ::O: 
Infaisable. Presque injouable. En fait, c'était même pas rigolo, juste chiant. Je crois pas avoir jamais dépassé le quart d'heure de jeu.

----------


## Emzy

Cauldron 1 et 2 étaient effectivement des gros pain in the ass.  ::O:

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> ...


Antiriad, énorme :D

----------


## perverpepere

Par ordre d'apparition:
CPC
Cauldron 1 puis 2
l'arche du capitain blood (foutu limite de temps)
5eme Axe (rien capter à ce qui fallait faire)
Sapiens (Pareil, je passais mon temps à chercher des silex et les taillés en pointe)

NES
Tortue Ninja (je pense détenir le record mondial de noyage de tortue)
Dragon's lair

J'arrête là à la seul évocation de ce dernier jeux me yeux s'injecte de sang, mes mains tremblent, et j'ai envie de jeter la souris comme un vulgaire pad  ::(: 

A oui il y avait aussi ce jeux sur Amiga, on incarnait une grenouille perdue dans les égouts.
Watt milles niveaux dans lequel on échappait à la mort, puis la cinématique de fin.
La grenouille sort des égouts, arrive sur la route et splach splach la grenouille  ::o:  ::o:  ::o: 
J'ai refais le jeux je ne sais combien de fois, pensant qu'il y avait moyen de l'épargner

----------


## Lord W

Thanatos sur Amstrad, quel souvenir... que ce jeu était compliqué, je crois que je n'ai jamais pu aller bien loin à l'époque, et que mon dragon se faisait vite dégommer...
Barbarian était aussi une bonne source de crises de nerfs, quand notre barbare de service ne faisait pas le geste qu'il fallait devant le boss, et qu'on loupait la décapitation quand le moment idéal se présentait, arg !!

Mais le pire... c'était de recopier des pages de listings par dizaines pour avoir un jeu gratos des magazines Tilt et compagnie, avant de se rendre compte... que le jeu plantait à telle ou telle ligne... Allez débugger un machin pareil, c'était en Basic 1.0, l'enfer !

----------


## Seboss

Turbo Esprit (et non pas Lotus Esprit). Ouuuuuh qu'il pouvait m'énerver celui-là.





C'était trop bien, la ville était bien modélisée pour l'époque, les voitures s'arrêtaient aux feux et tout.
Mais pour prendre une intersection, il fallait presser le bouton feu + la direction pour changer de direction. Et si on ne faisait pas la manip au micro poil de pixel près, la Lotus allait s'écrabouiller contre un trottoir. Et si par miracle on tournait au bon moment, ce n'était que pour aller s'incruster dans le cul d'une bagnole qu'on ne pouvait pas voir.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Le roi Lion sur game boy. Non seulement le jeu était laid, mais il avait été programmé avec les pieds. On pouvait passer a travers les plate forme et certains boss ne pouvaient tout simplement pas être touchés sans perdre de la vie -__-. Si mon premier jeu avait pas été Donkey Kong, j'aurais pu être dégouté du jeu vidéo a vie...


Fallait jouer en facile, le jeu s'arrêtait aux Gnous.

----------


## Scorbut

Je me souviens qu'il y avait une manip' pour continuer après les gnous. Il fallait franchir un truc en même temps qu'un des gnous.

----------


## Anonyme871

Sinon moi je dirai bien le premier pop. Ou alors les jeux sur TO8 rien que parce que j'avais pas le courage d'aller au bout du chargement.  ::|:

----------


## Da-Soth

> Turbo Esprit (et non pas Lotus Esprit). Ouuuuuh qu'il pouvait m'énerver celui-là.


Whoputain, le screen de Proust ! Et j'avais complètement oublié ce jeu.

Je me souviens que je me baladais dans la ville (en ligne droite). Je n'avais aucune idée de ce qu'il fallait faire.

Merci Seboss pour ce moment de nostalgie.  ::cry::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Aaaah oui, extra de pouvoir conduire ce Turbo esprit ! On pouvait se balader en ville, je n'ai jamais su ce qu'il fallait faire mais j'aimais bien lancer une petite partie.

Sapiens j'adorais, mais sans doute parce que j'avais une version piratée, je ne pouvais pas sauvegarder, un truc comme ca. A l'époque j'achetais pas mal de jeux (tout mon fric y passait) mais j'avais aussi des versions piratées.

Dans les jeux difficiles j'avais aussi *Dragonlance*, avec les héros des bouquins. On pouvait choisir un seul perso à la fois selon la situation (et changer en un clic) mais une des difficultés était la représentation du monde.
C'était en 2D dans des couloirs vers la gauche ou la droite (ouest est), mais quand on pouvait (par exemple une porte) on changeait de direction (nord sud) mais toujours représenté dans un couloir en 2D.
Ca doit pas être facile à décoder pour qui n'y a pas joué.

Le moindre ennemi me rétamait alors que je commencais avec les bourrins, une fois un perso mort ca devenait compliqué. J'ai rarement été plus loin que quelques couloirs et je me perdais à chaque coup.

----------


## Seboss

Concernant Turbo Esprit, de mémoire il fallait rattraper une bagnole indiquée sur la carte et lui mitrailler le fion. C'était l'ancêtre de GTA et de Chase HQ en somme.

---------- Post ajouté à 19h11 ----------




> Dans les jeux difficiles j'avais aussi *Dragonlance*, avec les héros des bouquins.


C'est de Heroes of the Lance dont tu parles ?



C'est vrai qu'il était tendu, mais moins que son successeur Dragons of Flame à mon avis.
Je ne sais pas si ça faisait parti de la protection contre la copie ou quoi (oui je sais) mais la carte était littéralement couverte d'ennemis. Impossible de faire un pas sans se taper une de ces séquences de combat aussi confuses que fatales 90% du temps.

EDIT: ah ça y est. Je savais qu'il y avait un jeu d'hélico du même auteur que Turbo Esprit qui me rendait à peu près aussi dingue et je viens de me rappeler: Combat Lynx.





Tout comme Turbo Esprit, c'était super avant-gardiste pour du 8-bit mais hélas quasiment injouable car justement, 8-bit c'était peut-être pas assez :P

Et pendant que je suis lancé, Armour-Geddon, hein ? Qui a bien pu parvenir à finir ce fichu jeu ?




C'était totalement au-dessus de mes capacités à l'époque. Je n'ai jamais su si on pouvait donner des ordres à ses unités ou s'il fallait - comme je le pensait - sauter d'unités en unités à toute pompe pour arriver à détruire cette fichue IA.

----------


## Hochmeister

Un des plus lourds sur Amstrad, dans la ligne des jeux espagnols: *Navy Moves*

----------


## lemanruss

En ce qui me concerne, le plus balèze que jeu auquel j'ai jamais joué c'est rick dangerous que j'ai eu d'abord sur mon Amstrad et ensuite sur mon amiga 500...
En y réfléchissant bien, les manettes de l'époque étaient quand même bien merdique (celle avec les switch de merde, pas analogiques), ce faisant il n'est pas illogique de penser que je n'étais pas si nul.

Je devrait peut être réessayer.

----------


## Narushima

> Je devrait peut être réessayer.


http://www.zeronews-fr.com/flash/v-9...dangerous.html

----------


## Joe Akira

Y en a tellement de jeux... je vais piocher dans ce qui a déjà été dit... puis le reste viendra  ::P: 





> J'ai repensé à Airwolf (Supercopter) sur cpc 6128....



*Je l'avais complètement oublié celui là ! c'est clair il relève de l'exploit de le finir tellement il est injouable,
il me semble que cela avait été un jeu raté à l'époque... un beau 2/10...^^
Et regardez la video, si vous êtes d'humeur à rire,
ce serra un bon moment ... une cave le gars* 





> Xenon 2. L'un de mes jeux favoris, toute époque et période confondue. Une putain
> de madeleine de Proust dans ma tête à chaque fois que quelqu'un en cause. Avec Tyrian, probablement le meilleur
> Shoot Them Up que j'avais sur ma bécane étant gamin.
> 
> Je l'ai terminé. Une fois. Et je n'ai jamais pu renouveler l'exploit. Et sa musique d'intro.


*Xenon 2 c'est du trés lourd, et je m'en rappelai plus : honte à moi 
Une référence et c'est vrai qu'il était difficile, je me rappele pas l'avoir fini...
*




> Dans la famille des shoot'em up Amiga chaud leur mère avec une grosse musique
> qui claque je voudrais aussi Project-X:
> 
> 
> .../...


*Un des derniers Shoot'em up sortie sur Amiga à l'époque... une référence dans la
réalisation mais infinissable, il en a pris des insultes l'amiga 
*

*Pour ce qui n'a pas été cité et y en a tellement qui me viennet à l'esprit... je vais essayer d'être bref:*

*-->* *sur Atari il ya avait E-Motion*, assez original à son époque, et avec des sons
digitalisés de toute beauté.
On devait rassemblé des sortes d'atomes de même couleur entre eux, dans différents tableau... jeux trés difficile
que je n'ai pas fini d'ailleurs... enfin il me semble...
J'ai trouvé que ça comme lien...





*-->* *toujours sur Atari, EXTASE*, si je me trompe pas. On devait ranimer une tête cybernetique en cliquant
à l'aide la souris sur les différentes possibilités offertes pour laisser passer le courant sur une sorte de
circuit électrique... et l'IA venait s'y méler pour nous empècher de réussir... mais
tellement envoutant ce jeu ! et tellement unique !  ::wub:: 




*-->* *en passant par Dragon's Lair*, de la pure folie à l'époque, à tous niveau !
*L'arche du Captain Blood*, j'ai joué plusieurs fois à ce jeu sans
jamais vraiment comprendre ce que je faisait...
tout comme *Prince of Persia*, référence absolue dans la motion capture à l'époque
et infinissable de part le temps de 1h trop court pour finir le jeu... ils ont déjà été cités ces jeux...

*et... je vais arréter là et me replonger dans Xenon 2 tiens, avant le dodo*  ::P: 



_PS : je sais pas si les liens "you tube" vont bien apparaitre sur le post ... on verra bien_

EDIT : OK pour youtube... merci Narushima  :;):

----------


## Narushima

> _PS : je sais pas si les liens "you tube" vont bien apparaitre sur le post ... on verra bien_
> au pire... 
> E-Motion http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F57ficYjR5A
> Extase http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Frm8K...eature=related


Mets ce qu'il y a après le signe "=" dans l'URL de la vidéo entre les balises youtube.
Comme ça, mais sans les espaces : [ YOUTUBE]F57ficYjR5A[/YOUTUBE ]

----------


## Strife

Ah Thanatos, cette musique! Je ne suis jamais allé plus loin que la récupération du grimoire.
Dans le style bien prise de tête mais incroyablement addictif dans son genre c'est Eden Blues (ou Doomsday Blues en anglais).

----------


## smooki

et ça hein ? Kung Fu master sur CPC, j'arrivais jusqu'au début du deuxième niveau mais pas plus malgré mes nombreuses tentatives, rendue possible grace à je ne sais quoi qui m'attirait dans ce jeu (ambiance ?!! ::P: )

----------


## Triz'

Yie ar Kung Fu sur Commodore 64.

Jamais pu passer Chain.

Sauf une seule et unique foi... L'oeil de taupe...  ::ninja:: 

Jusqu'au dernier niveau où je suis mort...  :Emo:

----------


## Seboss

Hehe, j'ai évoqué Yie Ar Kung Fu à ma copine il y a pas plus de 2 semaines après l'avoir téléchargé sur le Xbox Market comme "jeu le plus désespérant de la création". J'ai jamais réussi à passer le gus avec un tonfa à chaque bras.

---------- Post ajouté à 22h07 ----------

On a évoqué Shadow of the Beast déjà ou pas ? Nan parce que dans le genre infaisable (surtout sur Megadrive), il se posait là. Superbe réussite technique, artistiquement brillant, musique mythique, mais qu'est-ce que c'était chiant.

 

EDIT: ah oui, en page 2.

----------


## helldraco

Chiant ? Nan mais ça va pas de dire des trucs pareils ?  ::mellow:: 

Shadow of the beast était une merveille graphique, une perle musicale et un méchant challenge ludique.  ::wub:: 
Même si sur 464 les limitations de la machine ont fait que le niveau shoot'em up vers la toute fin était tout violet, multipliant la difficulté par 10 000 (bha oui, murs, ennemis et pièges étaient de la même couleur) et que j'ai perdu toutes mes vies (12 bowdel, j'étais au max) sur une simple aspérité ridicule. :traumatisme:
L'a fini échangé contre hero quest, autre perle de l'époque ...




> et ça hein ? Kung Fu master sur CPC, j'arrivais jusqu'au début du deuxième niveau mais pas plus malgré mes nombreuses tentatives, rendue possible grace à je ne sais quoi qui m'attirait dans ce jeu (ambiance ?!!)


T'es au courant qu'une fois fini (5 niveaux), ça recommence ?  ::P: 

J'étais pas peu fier ... même si j'avais carrément les glandes et que ce fut la dernière fois que j'y jouait.

Je relance d'un target renegade, toujours sur CPC 464 (important le 464), jamais passé le niveau des mecs à chiens, y'avait des salopiots qui esquivait mes coups de pieds sautés .... obligés d'attendre l'émulation et une version 6128 pour avoir le droit de frapper les mecs par terre (pas possible sur 464) et pouvoir passer ce niveau. Et me faire manger par le boss après, bien entendu.



Et une petite couche pour wonder boy in monsterland (toujours CPC 464, et toujours important le 464):


Jeu passionnant, avec plein de monstres à abattre, de choses à acheter, de secrets à découvrir et de pièges à éviter dans un nombre assez phénoménal de niveaux ... trop peut être car il s'est produit la même chose qu'avec gauntlet: arriver au bout de la cassette et se retrouver avec un écran _press play and any key_ pour charger un niveau suivant qui n'existe pas sur cette version.  :Emo:

----------


## Lapinaute

Airwolf !  ::wub:: 

Sinon un vrai jeu qui rend fou :

----------


## sylphid

Mes premiers stress test et nuit blanche se sont passé sur Apple II-c

*Conan*, d'une difficulté inouie :




Je n'est jamais dépasser le 4eme tableau, 3 vies pour finir le jeu c'etait violent, Très violent. Toute ma famille si est cassé les dents.


Et mon premier jeu d'aventure : toujours sur Apple 2c : *Sherwood forest*, robin des bois quoi.
Jeu en anglais , en mode texte et en plus super baleze, jamais rien compris au jeu mais me suis acharné.

----------


## kilfou

J'ai jamais réussi à finir Switchblade sur mon Amstrad GX-4000.



Et le Robocop 2 sur la même console était hardcore. Y a des fous qui ont fait un speed-run.  ::O: 
En matant le truc, je me rends compte que j'ai jamais passé le niveau 1. Au mieux, j'arrivais vers 2.00.

----------


## PovTyp

Moi perso mon pire souvenir d'Amstrad c'était Zaxx, ou comment haïr la 3D iso : 


Flashback, sous DOS, jeu magnifique mais tellement frustrant :



Et plus récement, les énigmes à la c... de assassin creed 3  :tired: 

EDIT : Sapiens, toujours sur Amstrad, j'ai jamais pu tailler ce putain de silex  ::(:

----------


## GrandFather

Si je me mets à lister les jeux que je n'ai pas terminé à cause de leur difficulté, on y est encore demain, je vais donc me limiter à un des plus traumatisants:
*Wizardry 7* - « The crusaders of Dark Savant ».

Un grand RPG de l'âge d'or de Sir Tech.

En plus d'avoir des combats d'une difficulté effroyable, il était intégralement en anglais et comprenait des énigmes nécessitant une bonne connaissance de la langue pour être résolues.

Challenge supplémentaire, ton groupe d'aventuriers était placé en compétition avec d'autres gérés par le jeu. Superbe idée aussi bien scénaristique que sur le plan gameplay, mais très douloureuse en pratique.  Si tu avais le malheur de traîner, de te reposer un peu trop (pourtant seul moyen efficace de te remettre des peignées épouvantables que tu prenais lors des combats), ou de merdouiller en cherchant des entrées secrètes ou à résoudre moultes énigmes, tu te faisais prendre de vitesse par les autres groupes qui te piquaient le loot valable et les infos utiles. Je crois même me souvenir que tu pouvais arriver au bout du jeu et perdre malgré tout, mais ça ne reste qu'une conjecture puisque je ne suis jamais arrivé jusque là...  ::|:

----------


## rip-e

Hop exhumed sur sega saturn pour ce qui concerne les passages secrets dont certains que je n'ai jamais réussit à découvrir et les autres m'ont pris un temps fou...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Concernant Turbo Esprit, de mémoire il fallait rattraper une bagnole indiquée sur la carte et lui mitrailler le fion. C'était l'ancêtre de GTA et de Chase HQ en somme.
> 
> 
> C'est de Heroes of the Lance dont tu parles ?


Ouais c'est celui ci, mais la video que tu as mis est bien plus jolie que la version amstrad.

Concernant Turbo esprit, je crois n'avoir jamais réussi à rattraper une voiture, et encore moins à tirer (je viens d'apprendre qu'on pouvait).

----------


## Mr Motel

Une bete noire dans els jeux videos hein ? Hmmmm Oui. L'épilogue de Call of Duty 4 en vétéran. Il y a des fois ou j'étais a deux doigts de le terminer, mais un soldat caché dans un placard m'a occis. Apres, je sais pas, jdirai quelques courses de NFS underground 1. ou des fois, le trajet se calculait sur quelques millimetres....

----------


## Jikob

J'arrive un peu tard mais j'ai eu mon plus vieux souvenir de jetage de manette en relisant tout ça : 

*Jungle Hunt* sur Atari 2600



Une horreur.

----------


## Joe Akira

> Ouais c'est celui ci, mais la video que tu as mis est bien plus jolie que la version amstrad.
> 
> Concernant Turbo esprit, je crois n'avoir jamais réussi à rattraper une voiture, et encore moins à tirer (je viens d'apprendre qu'on pouvait).



Peut-être que y a confusion  ::rolleyes:: ...Turbo Esprit ça me dit rien, par contre je connais "Lotus Esprit Turbo Challenge", il y a eu le 2 et le 3 aussi sur Amiga et Atari ST entre autre...

Parler de ça, ça me fait penser à un jeu, plus ancients que ceux cités il me semble : "Load Runner" ou "Road Runner", un truc du genre,
on dirige une voiture rouge, genre "MASK", elle peut voler aussi et on peut tirer... il faut récuperer du carburant
et autres bonus qui sont sur le route ou dans les airs, sous forme de boules de couleurs...j'ai ce souvenir en borne d'arcade.

Alala Jungle Hunt ^^ et Eden Blues  ::cry:: ... fallait le sortir celui là, Strife  ::P:  


*Et Krafton & Xunk... ça vous parle ?*... sur Amstrad CPC...

----------


## Ryoandr

> Parler de ça, ça me fait penser à un jeu, plus ancients que ceux cités il me semble : "Load Runner" ou "Road Runner", un truc du genre,
> on dirige une voiture rouge, genre "MASK", elle peut voler aussi et on peut tirer... il faut récuperer du carburant
> et autres bonus qui sont sur le route ou dans les airs, sous forme de boules de couleurs...j'ai ce souvenir en borne d'arcade.


Ya Roadblasters, avec une voiture qui tire mais qui ne vole pas, adapté de l'arcade sur plein de supports


et ya Fire & Forget II, qui à une voiture qui vole, qui existe sur plein de supports, soi-disant aussi adapté d'une borne, mais je doute un peu vu que j'ai jamais vu cette borne en dehors du flyer....


Roadblasters est horriblement dur, typiquement arcade mangeur de pièces ; F&FII est dur mais faisable et fun, surtout la version SMS.

----------


## TD63

le jeux le plus dur de l'univers : Platoon sur pc, fin années 80. Impossible pour moi d'y durer plus de 40 secondes. Et pourtant c'était pas faute d'essayer. Une jouabilité exécrable (le personnage ne s'arrête pas faut juste faire haut/bas/gauche/droite pour le guider et jump, je vous laisse imaginer la synchro de fou pour sauter par dessus les projectiles ennemis....du grand art), des apparitions d'ennemis scriptées mais aléatoires quand même (si si ca existe  ::): , enfin ce jeu fait parti de mes pires frustrations vidéoludiques.

----------


## Duck_D

Perso c'était Truxton sur Megadrive, impossible de progresser dans le dernier stage, même en Easy.
Venus the Flytrap sur Amiga 500 était bien corsé également, mais avec de belles musiques pour l'époque.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nyEf...eature=related
et
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1LHTpJS5I8

J'ai encore du plaisir à y rejouer aujourd'hui.

Et Moktar... No comment. Les projectiles qui partent à mach5...

----------


## picturapoesis

*Ecstatica*, un survival horror en 3D. L'horreur étant largement amplifiée par les graphismes incompréhensibles pour un gamin de 13 ans, à base de sphères étirées. Pour s'assurer que je n'y comprendrais vraiment rien, le jeu était intégralement en anglais parlé (les intrigues et les indices des pnjs étaient dits par des voix off, à l'oral, sans journal de bord et sans sous-titres s'il vous plait).

Je l'ai jamais finit, j'entravais rien à ce qui m'arrivait, des loup-garous me tendaient des embuscades et me laissaient pour mort, je me faisais rétamer par des streums à l'anatomie suspecte, la bouillie de pixels en 320*240 me permettait tout juste de distinguer mon avatar, mais je chérissais mon 286 sx25 de le faire -presque- tourner.




Sinon je suis surpris que personne n'ait parlé de Carmageddon 2, qui s'est érigé, pour ma part, au statut d'adjectif synonyme de difficulté outrancière. ::rolleyes::

----------


## PovTyp

Ouais Carma 2 était assez dur, mais l'immense avantage était la possibilité d'aller se défouler en faisant des carnages avant de devenir fou  :;): 

J'me souviens qu'une fois j'avais réussi à tuer tous les piétons d'une ville (un niveau en montagne, 800 gus à écraser), j'avais du mettre une journée...  :tired:

----------


## clark_69_fr

Un jeu que j'ai adore mais jamais fini (a l'epoque il n'y avaitpas de site de solutions/aide en ligne):
Dreamweb

Une ambiance geniale, un scenario vraiment sympa et des petites scenes ou l'on doit tuer les 7 ennemis vraiment reussies.

J'ai meme encore le CD! ^^

----------


## Zouuu

> Moi perso mon pire souvenir d'Amstrad c'était Zaxx, ou comment haïr la 3D iso :


Zaxx, après la première mission en avion, y en avait pas une avec une sorte de buggy sur une planète ?

Parce que le passage en avion, il me semble que ça allait, mais après  ::O:

----------


## Solweig

Amusant, je vais me faire insulter et passer pour un gros menteur de première, mais la plupart des jeux cités, je les ai fini !
Merci pour ce moment de nostalgie, surtout eden blues et l'armure sacrée d'Antiriad  ::): 
Je reconnais que sur Kung Fu Master la touche Q a failli fondre après 10 minutes à la massacrer sur le boss final.

----------


## Strife

::P:  En effet menteur!
Dans tout les cas sincèrement respect à toi!
Et as-tu terminé Venom Strike Back: Mask 3
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3q...how_videogames

----------


## Solweig

Honnêtement non, pourtant sur une de mes bécanes préférées visiblement ! Je vais ressortir VICE pour tester  ::):

----------


## Strife

Bon courage, c'est du death and retry pur et dur. L'utilisation des mask est minuté à la seconde.

----------

